# Re-image a Series 3 TivoHD



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm a bit lost in all of the stuff posted here. Here's my situation -- I have a TivoHD Series 3 that is largely broken because Tivo accidentally upgraded it to a bogus software version. They are going to charge me a few hundred dollars to replace it.

What I'd like to do is completely re-image the drive to a "correct" version of the software, so that I can get something working again. The unit has lifetime service. Specifically, it is a TCD652160.

What's the best/shortest/easiest path? Thanks!

-Rick


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

osterber said:


> I'm a bit lost in all of the stuff posted here. Here's my situation -- I have a TivoHD Series 3 that is largely broken because Tivo accidentally upgraded it to a bogus software version. They are going to charge me a few hundred dollars to replace it.
> 
> What I'd like to do is completely re-image the drive to a "correct" version of the software, so that I can get something working again. The unit has lifetime service. Specifically, it is a TCD652160.
> 
> ...


Go here for your TCD652160 image.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It would need to be updated to be able to use the Tivo since the older versions will not work anymore. The current version is 11.0n.H1 or K1. This is due to the Rovi guide data instead of the old Tivo guide data.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

OK - so now I'm feeling stuck and silly. I've got a clean drive, I have an image, and I have WinMFS (beta 9.3f). I have the drive connected to a Windows 7 laptop (USB/SATA adapter). I can see the drive in Windows, and with other Windows diagnostic tools. But WinMFS doesn't see any drives to select.

Am I missing something fundamental?
-Rick


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

Solved my problem: I needed to do right-click and "Run as Administrator" so it would see the drive. Seems to be working now.
-Rick


----------



## by-tor (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm experiencing the EXACT same issue except I am logged in as Administrator and I am using a Windows 10 laptop with a Thermaltake SATA to USB adaptor. Nothing is showing up in WinMFS...

I know the SATA to USB works as I tested it with another drive that was mounted and showed up in Windows, but even that drive would not recognize in WinMFS when I clicked on "show mounted drives"...

Is there an issue with Windows 10 and WinMFS?


----------



## by-tor (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, I dug out an old Windows7 laptop and it recognized the drive just fine... Not sure what happened there, but I am about 1/2 way through the rebuild now... Thanks everyone.


----------



## ed08724 (Aug 29, 2006)

Seriously. that link was around since 2011 and went dead in the last 30 days. Anyone have link to a TCD652160 image that works? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ed08724 said:


> Seriously. that link was around since 2011 and went dead in the last 30 days. Anyone have link to a TCD652160 image that works? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Sempo (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Sempo said:


> I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?
> Thanks!


Done.


----------



## Neo827 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Neo827 said:


> I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?


Need an image? Don't PM me. :)


----------



## Neo827 (Jul 5, 2017)

Could I give it shot and see if I can just get the tivo to work?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Neo827 said:


> Could I give it shot and see if I can just get the tivo to work?


Its a waste of time for both of our efforts. It will not update or be stuck in guided Setup.

Need an image? Don't PM me. :)


----------



## Neo827 (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay thank you


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Neo827 said:


> I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## ben789 (Jul 21, 2017)

I also need a TCD652160 image. Can someone send a link ? Other than the image, what software I need to burn the image to a new harddisk before I plug it in Tivo ? Will apprecaite if you could send the link for the software too.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ben789 said:


> I also need a TCD652160 image. Can someone send a link ? Other than the image, what software I need to burn the image to a new harddisk before I plug it in Tivo ? Will apprecaite if you could send the link for the software too.


PM sent which also includes links to the software.

Scott


----------



## ben789 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks Scott !
it worked !


----------



## Chinwendu Nwinye (Jan 21, 2018)

Neo827 said:


> I'm also in need for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone provide a link?


All the dropbox links in these threads are dead. If anyone has one, could you please send me a link. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Chinwendu Nwinye said:


> All the dropbox links in these threads are dead. If anyone has one, could you please send me a link. Thanks.


Sent.

You should also check the power supply, bad capacitors may be involved.


----------



## Chinwendu Nwinye (Jan 21, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> You should also check the power supply, bad capacitors may be involved.


Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Merwin (Jan 24, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Need an image? Don't PM me. :)


Another Tivo up and running again... Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## abrack7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello. I too am trying to copy over the image of my HD Tivo TCD652160 using WinMFS 9.3f, but get an error 4 message. I don’t know if my current drive got corrupted, and would love to see if my fresh drive would allow me to add a clean image to it. I don’t care about losing shows or season passes. Would anyone be so kind as to share one? Seems like there are kind souls in this thread! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

abrack7 said:


> Hello. I too am trying to copy over the image of my HD Tivo TCD652160 using WinMFS 9.3f, but get an error 4 message. I don't know if my current drive got corrupted, and would love to see if my fresh drive would allow me to add a clean image to it. I don't care about losing shows or season passes. Would anyone be so kind as to share one? Seems like there are kind souls in this thread! Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## abrack7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you ThAbtO!! I really appreciate the image, as well as the instructions, to confirm the correct way to do it. Unfortunately after selecting the .tbk file and hitting start, Winmfs gets stuck telling me "partition being copied: processing", and the last error message reads "error writing to target drive! restore failed!". I let that sit for several hours to see if it truly was processing anything, but didn't move a bit. I am trying to copy to a WD 10EURX, which I had researched is compatible. I turned my Windows 7 User Access Control off, as I've read. I had read it does not require any special formatting, so I'm at a loss. Any additional suggestions would greatly be appreciated!!!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Run WD diagnostics on the drive in question . Complete write followed by a read. It will erase anything on the drive that could be causing problems and give it a fresh drive to write on (although that should not matter) and clear up any iffy sectors that could cause issue. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

abrack7 said:


> Thank you ThAbtO!! I really appreciate the image, as well as the instructions, to confirm the correct way to do it. Unfortunately after selecting the .tbk file and hitting start, Winmfs gets stuck telling me "partition being copied: processing", and the last error message reads "error writing to target drive! restore failed!". I let that sit for several hours to see if it truly was processing anything, but didn't move a bit. I am trying to copy to a WD 10EURX, which I had researched is compatible. I turned my Windows 7 User Access Control off, as I've read. I had read it does not require any special formatting, so I'm at a loss. Any additional suggestions would greatly be appreciated!!!


The old green drives may have some options set at the factory, Intellipark, Power Up In Standby.

Download the Ultimate Boot CD and burn to a CD, then boot to it. 
WDIDLE3 is used to disable Intellipark.
HDAT2 for the Power Up in Standby.

These are the known issues, and there may be something else that we do not know about.

Which is why we now recommend using WD Red drives instead.


----------



## unixsamurai (Dec 3, 2017)

Any chance someone can PM me the link to the TCD652160 image?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

unixsamurai said:


> Any chance someone can PM me the link to the TCD652160 image?


Sent.


----------



## unixsamurai (Dec 3, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much! Lifetime TivoHD and the HD died. Yow.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

TIVO Series 3 HD TCD-652 with Lifetime

In reading through this and other threads, I think I understood that a TIVO update for the TIVO will screw the unit up? Is this correct?

Mine has been offline for a number of years now and I hadn't bothered to get it back running, until now. I ended up needing a new power supply and also replaced the fan. It works fine, but due to my concern above, I've not connected it to my network yet. As it is giving the messages about not having been connected for over 30 days, I want to understand what I'm going to encounter. 

Drive is an upgrade from original (Green from Weaknees in mid 2011) I still have original working drive, and this one works too. 

Suggestions or comments as to what I can, should do would be gratefully appreciated. i don't have any problem with updating drive again, and imagining it. 

Thanks to any and all in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, the faulty power supply can screw up the hard drive.

If it did not update to current (v11.0n.K1), then it will not get guide data. You may get error S03 as it may have too much old data to clear out for new, which it takes too long to remove and gives that error. Only time can it clear out short of another image.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> No, the faulty power supply can screw up the hard drive.
> 
> If it did not update to current (v11.0n.K1), then it will not get guide data. You may get error S03 as it may have too much old data to clear out for new, which it takes too long to remove and gives that error. Only time can it clear out short of another image.


Sorry, not at all sure I understood your reply, but thank you all the same. 
My bad power supply did not harm my unit at all. It operates as usual now. What I have chosen not to do is connect it to the WAN. Worried an update will kill the thing. If I understand you correctly, worst case scenario is the error message, and no guide data because of how long it's not connected. If I understand correctly, I can image a new drive and set up as new?? Is that essentially correct?

Thanks again !!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

First of all, S3 needs to be updated to the last/latest update of v11.0n.K1, because before this version, the guide data will not even download.

The Error s03 is pretty much about the Tivo not being able to remove all the old guide data and times out to S03.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> First of all, S3 needs to be updated to the last/latest update of v11.0n.K1, because before this version, the guide data will not even download.
> 
> The Error s03 is pretty much about the Tivo not being able to remove all the old guide data and times out to S03.


OK, Based on that, I'll go ahead and connect up, and see what happens. Expect I'll be back for an image, and a little guidance as to the best method to re-image a drive. If that"s the route I will be taking, I'll go ahead and get a new drive too. I've see the WD Red suggested on these forums. Thanks again !!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WD Red WD20EFRX is the max size S3 can handle.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> First of all, S3 needs to be updated to the last/latest update of v11.0n.K1, because before this version, the guide data will not even download.
> 
> The Error s03 is pretty much about the Tivo not being able to remove all the old guide data and times out to S03.


Well good news I think. I went ahead and connect back to the network and forced the connect to TIVO. To my surprise it is updating now. On last step of the 5 "Loading Info" at 44% and rising. I looked and can see my guide populating .

I checked and my version is 11.0n.K1-01-2-652

I think I will go ahead and replace the drive anyway, so if anyone is able to point me at a guide to imaging a TIVO drive, that would be appreciated. And, does anyone have the image, or a link to it?

Thanks again !!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can use WinMFS or MFSTools 3.2 and backup, then restore and expand (if its bigger.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> You can use WinMFS or MFSTools 3.2 and backup, then restore and expand (if its bigger.


OK, So a 2 Tb HD is the largest drive that this Series 3 can take? I'm about to order one, and wanted to be absolutely sure.

Thanks,


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Keith A Heikkinen said:


> OK, So a 2 Tb HD is the largest drive that this Series 3 can take? I'm about to order one, and wanted to be absolutely sure.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

jmbach said:


> Yes


Thanks again for your help !!!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Keith A Heikkinen said:


> OK, So a 2 Tb HD is the largest drive that this Series 3 can take? I'm about to order one, and wanted to be absolutely sure.
> 
> Thanks,


In theory I think the S3 that came with a 1TB drive stock, the 658, can use a 2.2TB, for some really arcane reason having to do with TiVo rules about partitions and original images or something, but If anyone had ever made a 2.2TB drive it'd probably be ridiculously expensive anyway.

When you copy to that 2TB drive, do the copy but do not expand as part of the process.

EDIT: After you copy, check the copy with mfsinfo--everything should look good except for the big Apple Free partition you weren't expecting to see on the partition map. That's where the expansion will go. /EDIT

Go back and do the expand as a process by itself. This increases your chance of success. I don't know why it does, but it does.

This is for both WinMFS and MFS Tools. EDIT: And of course when I said MFS Tools I meant the MFS Live cd that spike based on the original MFS Tools. But I'd do it that way with anyone's MFS Tools, just to be safe. /EDIT

In fact you can copy and then test in the TiVo and then expand, if you want to.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

unitron said:


> In theory I think the S3 that came with a 1TB drive stock, the 658, can use a 2.2TB, for some really arcane reason having to do with TiVo rules about partitions and original images or something, but If anyone had ever made a 2.2TB drive it'd probably be ridiculously expensive anyway.
> 
> When you copy to that 2TB drive, do the copy but do not expand as part of the process.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, the MFStools 3.3 expands as part of the copy process. I have jumped through a lot of hoops suggested by JM concerns what to try. I have a functioning drive, which in fact is 1 TB, and can't thus far successfully copy over to the 2 TB. I have run a series of tests on both original drive and new WD Red, and they all don't indicate any issues.
Started a new copy attempt this morning, and right out of the blocks got an error, literally within a minute of starting, but it continued on. It should be done in about 2-1/2 hours or so and will try again. I may try a fresh ISO image next as this copy thing is not working and I have a lot of time invested so far. I don't need the recordings on the box as I had already moved them via pytivo.

Thank you for the response


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen (Feb 10, 2019)

unitron said:


> In theory I think the S3 that came with a 1TB drive stock, the 658, can use a 2.2TB, for some really arcane reason having to do with TiVo rules about partitions and original images or something, but If anyone had ever made a 2.2TB drive it'd probably be ridiculously expensive anyway.
> 
> When you copy to that 2TB drive, do the copy but do not expand as part of the process.
> 
> ...


To add to what I wrote, above, I have no idea how to not expand as that does not seem to be an option I see in copy command line Ive been using. The expand is baked into the copy command, as JM (author of the tool) says.


----------

